# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] مفهوم  جرائم غسيل الاموال

## lost

دراسة  قام بها  :
المحامي يونس عرب 

* مفهوم ونطاق جرائم غسيل الاموال* 

ان اصطلاح غسيل الاموال يرجع من حيث مصدره الى عصابات المافيا ، حيث كان يتوفر بيد هذه العصابات اموال نقدية طائلة ( غالبا بفئات صغيرة ) ناجمة عن الانشطة غير المشروعة وفي مقدمتها المخدرات والقمار والانشطة الاباحية والابتزاز وتجارة المشروبات المهربة وغيرها ، وقد احتاجت هذه العصابات ان تضفي المشروعية على مصادر اموالها عوضا عن الحاجة الى حل مشكلة توفر النقد بين يديها ومشكلة عدم القدرة على حفظها داخل البنوك ، وكان احد ابرز الطرق لتحقيق هذا الهدف شراء الموجودات وانشاء المشاريع ، وهو ما قام به احد اشهر قادة المافيا ( آل كابون ) ، وقد احيل ( آل كابون ) عام 1931 الى المحاكمة ، لكن ليس بتهمة غسيل الاموال غير المعروفة في ذلك الوقت ، وانما بتهمة التهرب الضريبي ، وقد اخذ الحديث مداه عن المصادر غير المشروعة لهذه الاموال في تلك المحاكمة خاصة عند ادانة ( مير لانسكي ) لقيامه بالبحث عن وسائل لاخفاء الاموال باعتباره المحاسب والمصرفي العامل مع آل كابون ، ولعل ما قام به ( ميرلانسكي )  في ذلك الوقت وفي بدايات تطور الصناعة المصرفية يمثل احد ابرز وسائل غسيل الاموال فيما بعد ، وهي الاعتماد على تحويل نقود الى مصاريف اجنبية واعادة الحصول عليها عن طريق القروض . 

وقد عاد المصطلح ( غسيل الاموال ) للظهور مجددا على صفحات الجرائد ابان فضيحة (ووترجيت )  عام 1973 في امريكا ، لكن ظهوره القانوني تحقق في اول دعوى امام القضاء الامريكي عام 1982 ، ومنذ ذلك الوقت جرى شيوع الاصطلاح للدلالة على انشطة اسباغ المشروعية على الاموال القذرة المتحصلة من مصادر غير مشروعة عن طريق ادخالها ضمن دائرة الاموال المشروعة في عملية تتخذ مراحل متتعددة واشكال عديدة تؤدي بالنتيجة الى اظهار المال وكان له مصدرا مشروعا . 

وجريمة غسيل الاموال لا تقف عند حد امتلاك شخص لمال غير مشروع وادخاله في النظام المالي للدولة ، بل هذا مفهومها البسيط ، وهي في الحقيقة جريمة تتعدد انماطها وتطال المسؤولية فيها مرتكبها والمساهمين فيها والمتدخلين والمنتفعين ، ولعل الوقوف على انماط جرائم غسيل الاموال يستدعي ابتداءا تحديد المقصود بغسيل الاموال من الوجهة القانونية وتبين مراحل تنفيذها .
 ويعد تعريف دليل اللجنة الاوروبية لغسيل الاموال الصادر لعام 1990 الاكثر شمولا وتحديدا لعناصر غسيل الاموال من بين التعريفات الاخرى التي تضمنتها عدد من الوثائق الدولية والتشريعات الوطنية ، ووفقا للدليل المذكور فان غسيل الاموال (( عملية تحويل الاموال المتحصلة من انشطة جرمية بهدف اخفاء او انكار المصدر غير الشرعي والمحظور لهذه الاموال او مساعدة أي شخص ارتكب جرما ليتجنب المسؤولية القانونية عن الاحتفاظ بمتحصلات هذا الجرم ))  وعملية الاخفاء او الانكار تمتد لحقيقة او مصدر او موقع او حركة او ترتيبات او طبيعة الحقوق المتحصلة من هذه الاموال او ملكيتها مع توفر العلم ان هذه الاموال متحصلة من جريمة جنائية ، ووفقا لهذا التعريف فان غسيل الاموال بالمعنى البسيط هو اظهار المال الناتج عن جرائم جنائية - كترويج المخدرات او الارهاب او الفساد او غيرها - بصورة اموال لها مصدر قانوني ومشروع . 






*. مراحل عملية غسيل الاموال* 

هذا عن المفهوم ، أما عن كيفية تحقق غسيل الاموال ، او مراحل ذلك ، فلا بد لنا ان نتذكر ان عملية غسيل الاموال ليست فعلا واحدا ، ولكنها عملية تنطوي على مراحل وسلسلة من الاجراءات ، من هنا يكون لادراك مراحلها اهمية في تحديد ما ينشأ من صور جرمية ترتبط بهذه المراحل ، وبشكل عام فان غسيل الاموال يمر بمراحل اساسية ثلاث يمكن ان تحصل جميعها دفعة واحدة ويمكن ان تحصل كل مرحلة فيها مستقلة عن الاخرى والواحدة تلو الاخرى ،  وقد عرضت مقالة غسيل الاموال في العدد السابق لهذه المراحل ونكتفي في هذا المقال بذكرها مع بيان محتواها العام :-  فالمرحلة الاولى هي عملية ادخال المال في النظام المالي القانوني ( PLACEMENT  ) ، وهدف هذه المرحلة التخلص من كمية النقد الكبيرة بين يدي مالكها في البلد او الموضع الموجودة فيه وذلك بنقلها من موضعها او موضع الحيازة وتحويلها الى اشكال نقدية او مالية مختلفة كالشيكات السياحية والحوالات البريدية وغيرها . 

أما المرحلة الثانية فهي عملية نقل وتبادل المال القذر ضمن النظام المالي الذي تم ادخالها فيه ( ALYERING ) واما المرحلة الثالثة فتتمثل بعملية دمج المال نهائيا بالاموال المشروعة لضمان اخفاء المصدر القذر لها ( INTEGRATION ) ولتحقيق نجاح هذه العمليات الثلاث فان استراتيجيات غسيل الاموال الجرمية تنطلق من الحاجة الى اخفاء المصدر الحقيقي للملكية غير المشروعة ، والحاجة الى المحافظة على ترتيبات عملية غسيل الاموال ، والحاجة الى تغيير الالية وتعددها من اجل تحصيل كمية كبيرة من النقد المشروع . 






*. الانماط الجرمية الرئيسة لجرائم غسيل الاموال* 



اذا ، امام التعريف المتقدم ، وامام مراحل عملية غسيل الاموال المتقدمة ، يمكننا تبين الانماط الجرمية الرئيسية التالية لعمليات غسيل الاموال :-  
1 - جريمة غسيل الاموال نفسها باعتبارها الجريمة الاساسية التي تنشأ عن امتلاك شخص    ( طبيعي او معنوي ) اموالا غير مشروعة جراء جريمة جنائية اخرى ، واتجاه نية هذا الشخص لمباشرة عمليات غسلها وابرام الاتفاق لتفيذ ذلك مع الجهات الوسيطة والمنفذة والمساهمة . 
2 - جريمة المساعدة في انشطة غسيل الاموال مع توفر العلم بان المال غير مشروع ، وتمتد هذه الجريمة الى كل من ساهم في اية ترتيبات او اجراءات في اية من مراحل غسيل الاموال المشار اليها اعلاه سواء اكان شخصا طبيعيا او معنويا ، وهي الصورة الجرمية التي يجري على اساسها ملاحقة المؤسسات المالية والمصرفية اذا ما كانت متورطة في ترتيبات او اجراءات غسيل الاموال وهي جريمة قصدية يتطلب لها من حيث الركن المادي توفر العلم لدى مرتكبها بعدم مشروعية المال واتجاه ارادته لتنفيذ النشاط الجرمي الذي يتبع في صورته المرحلة التي يساهم فيها . 
3 - حيازة او امتلاك او الاحتفاظ بالاموال محل عملية الغسيل او متحصلاتها مع العلم بالطبيعة غير المشروعة لها ، والفرض في هذه الصورة ان الشخص ليس متورطا بعمليات الغسيل ذاتها وانما يحتفظ او يحوز او يتملك المال غير المشروع على نحو يساهم في اخفاء مصدر المال ، ويساعد المجرم الذي يملك المال اصلا في الاحتفاظ بمتحصلات الجريمة ، وهي ايضا جريمة قصدية تتطلب صورة القصد في ركنها المعنوي. 
4 -  جريمة عدم الابلاغ عن انشطة غسيل الاموال المشبوهة ، او الاخفاق في منعها او الاهمال في كشفها ، او مخالفة متطلبات الابلاغ عنها ، او الاخلال بالتزامات الابلاغ عن الانشطة المصرفية او المالية المقررة بموجب تقارير الرقابة الداخلية او الخارجية وتقارير المؤسسات ذات العلاقة عند توفر الرابط بينها وبين المؤسسة المعنية ، وهذه الصور اضافة الى صور فرعية تنشأ عنها ، تتعلق بجرائم في غالبها ليست قصدية وانما من قبيل جرائم الخطأ والاهمال ، لكنها تنشأ مسؤوليات جزائية ومدنية وتأديبية ايضا ، وهي التزامات تتصل بالتعليمات والانظمة المقررة في المؤسسات المالية والرقابية او التي تتقرر بموجب القوانين كما في العديد من الدول الاوروبية وامريكا . 
هذه هي ابرز الصور الجرمية في ميدان غسيل الاموال ، وتتباين الاتجاهات التشريعية الوطنية بشأنها ، فنجد على سبيل المثال القوانين البريطانية تحدد خمسة انماط من بين جرائم غسيل الاموال في حين نجدها اوسع من ذلك في القانون الامريكي لما يتضمنه من تفصيلات بشأن الادوار الوسيطة والنهائية للمساهمين في عمليات غسيل الاموال ، ولكن بالعموم ، فان الاطار العام لتجريم انشطة غسل الاموال ينطلق من محاور اساسية ، اولها وجود الاموال القذرة ، وهي هنا اموال متحصلة من جرائم جنائية تفتقد لاي مصدر من مصادر اكتساب الاموال المشروعة ، وثانيها : القيام بسلوكيات مادية تستهدف اخفاء المصدر غير المشروع لهذه الاموال ، وهذه السلوكيات تتباين تبعا لدور مرتكبها في عملية غسيل الاموال وتتباين ايضا بين سلوكيات ايجابية ، أي القيام بعمل ، وسلوكيات سلبية أي الامتناع عن العمل . وثالثها : توفر الركن المعنوي للجريمة الذي يتخذ في بعض صورها صورة القصد وفي صور اخرى صورة الخطأ . 







*
 الجهود الدولية لمكافحة غسيل الاموال* 

يمكن القول ان عام 1988 يمثل سنة الارتكاز بالنسبة للجهود الدولية في حقل غسيل الاموال على ان يكون مفهوما ان الاهتمام الدولي والإقليمي والوطني في هذا الموضوع قد بدأ قبل هذا التاريخ بسنوات ولكنه بقي ضمن اطار البحث العلمي ورسم الخطط وبناء الاستراتيجيات دون ان يصل الى اطار دولي لتوحيد جهود المكافحة ، ففي عام 1988 وتحديدا في 19 /12/88 صدرت اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة انشطة ترويج المخدرات ( اتفاقية فينا 1988 ) وتعد اهم اتفاقيات الأمم المتحدة باعتبارها قد فتحت الانظار على مخاطر انشطة غسيل الاموال المتحصلة من المخدرات واثرها المدمر على النظم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للدول ، وهذه الاتفاقية لا تعد من حيث محتواها اتفاقية خاصة بغسيل الاموال اذ هي في الاساس اتفاقية في حقل مكافحة المخدرات ، بيد انها تناولت انشطة غسيل الاموال المتحصلة من تجارة المخدرات ، باعتبار ان تجارة المخدرات تمثل اكثر المصادر اهمية للاموال القذرة محل عمليات الغسيل . ومن المفيد ان نشير في هذا المقام ان الربط بين المخدرات وغسيل الاموال اوقع العديد من الدراسات القانونية في منزلق ادى الى تصور انشطة غسيل الاموال جزءا من انشطة المخدرات فقط ، لكن لم تلبث الجهود العلمية والبحثية ان تبينت التمييز بينهما بل تتجه الان للقول بظهور مصادر جديدة للاموال القذرة اكثر اهمية من المخدرات مثل انشطة المقامرة وتحديدا عبر الانترنت والانشطة الاباحية وانشطة الفساد الاداري والمالي وتحديدا من قبل القيادات المتنفذة المدنية والعسكرية في مختلف الدول وفي مقدمتها دول العالم النامي . 

الى جانب جهد الأمم المتحدة ، وبعد عام واحد تقريبا تأسس اطار دولي لمكافحة جرائم غسل الاموال ( FINANCIAL ACTION TASK FORCE ON MAONEY LAUNDERING - FATF  ) نشأ عن اجتماع الدول الصناعية السبعة الكبرى ، وقد عكفت هذه المنظمة على تحديد انشطة غسيل الاموال وفتحت عضويتها للدول الراغبة ، وشئ فشيء وعبر خبرائها ولجان الرقابة اخذت تكشف عن اوضاع غسيل الاموال في دول العالم كل ذلك عبر الية التقارير السنوية التي تصدرها وتحظى باهتمام الجهات الحكومية والتشريعية في مختلف دول العالم ، ففي تقريرها لعام 2000 مثلا حددت هذه المنظمة 15 دولة غير متعاونة في ميدان مكافحة انشطة غسيل الاموال من بينها دولة عربية واحدة هي لبنان التي بدورها تقدمت للمنظمة بايضاحات واعتراضات على وضعها ضمن هذه القائمة السوداء . ويرجع لهذه المنظمة الفضل في وضع اول دليل ارشادي لانشطة غسيل الاموال وهو في الحقيقة توصيات ( التوصيات الاربعون ) يجري الاعتماد عليها في وضع استراتيجيات المكافحة والتدابير التشريعية ويعتمد عليها من قبل المؤسسات المالية والمصرفية لتقيم ادائها في هذا الحقل . 

أما من حيث الجهد القانوني فيظهر بشكل بارز في اطار الاتحاد الأوروبي ، حيث صدر عام 1990 الاتفاقية الاوروبية المتعلقة باجراءات التفتيش والضبط الجرمي لغسيل الاموال وحددت الاطار الدولي للتعاون في حقل مكافحة الانشطة الجرمية لغسيل الاموال ومثلت الاطار القانوني الارشادي للبرلمانات الاوروبية في معرض اتخاذه التدابير وسن التشريعات للتعاون من اجل مكافحة جرائم غسيل الاموال . وعلى هدي التوصيات الاربعين الصادرة عن اطار الذي انشأته مجموعة الدول الصناعية السبعة صدر عن اللجنة الاوروبية / الاتحاد الأوروبي دليل الحماية من استخدام النظام المالي في انشطة غسيل الاموال لعام 1991 وقد هدف هذا الدليل الارشادي الى وضع اطار قانوني لجهات مكافحة غسيل الاموال في دول الاعضاء وقد جرى تطبيق محتواه في العديد من التشريعات الاوروبية منها قانون العدالة الجنائية البريطاني لعام 1993 
ومن حيث الجهد المالي وعلى صعيد الهيئات المتخصصة فان اللجنة الدولية للنظام البنكي والممارسات الاشرافية اصدرت مبادئ ارشادية للحماية من جرائم غسيل الاموال في كانون اول عام 1988 عرفت باسم ( BASLE STATEMENT OF PRINCIPLES  ) 
وفي المرحلة الحالية ثمة جهود واسعة في الاطار المالي والتكنيكي لمكافحة غسيل الاموال وتحديدا لاستخدام الوسائل الالكترونية تبذل من قبل الهيئات المالية الدولية غير الربحية او التجارية مثل هيئة سويفت التي عكفت على اجراء دراسات واصدار سياسات وتوجيهات ارشادية في ميدان الدفع النقدي الالكتروني والاموال الالكترونية ووسائل واليات غسيل الاموال باستخدام شبكات المعلومات وفي مقدمتها الانترنت واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة لتبادل البيانات المالية ، ويتقاطع مع هذا الجهد مع الجهود المبذولة في حقل البنوك الالكترونية وبنوك الانترنت المتخذة من قبل الهيئات المتخصصة والخبراء في البنك الدولي وبنك التسويات ومختلف منظمات النظام الاقتصادي والتجاري الدولي وكذلك منظمات وهيئات وشبكات النشاط المصرفي سواء غير الربحية او التجارية . 



*
الاطار القانوني لمكافحة جرائم غسيل الاموال* 

ان بناء اطار قانوني عربي لمكافحة جرائم غسيل الاموال لا بد ان يكون واضح المعالم متسما بالشمولية والاحاطة يتحقق من خلاله فعالية المكافحة وسلامة النتائج . 

هذا الاطار يتعين ان ينطلق ابتداءا من استراتيجية واضحة المعالم تحدد مصادر الخطر ، انماط عمليات الغسيل ، المراحل التنفيذية لها ، الترتيبات التي يتخذها غاسلوا الاموال ومعاونيهم ، والبناء القانوني القائم بما يحتويه من ثغرات تمكن لغاسلي الاموال النفاذ من خلالها لتحقيق انشطتهم غير المشروعة . فاذا ما وقفنا على المحتواة الفني لعلميات الغسيل والواقع القانوني القائم الذي يتيح النفاذ ، انتقلنا الى تبين خصائص النظام المالي العربي والانشطة المصرفية العربية والواقع القانوني المتصل بها لتبين اوجه التخصيص الخاصة بالبيئة العربية ، وبتكامل هاتين الصورتين تتضح لنا النتائج فتتحدد امامنا وبشكل دقيق الصور الجرمية المتعين اتخاذ التدابير لمكافحتها فيجري عندئذ تحديدها بشكل دقيق لننتقل الى الجزء الثاني من الاستراتيجية وهو اليات المكافحة ، وهي هنا اليات مركبة ادارية ومالية وقانونية ، يستتبعها اليات تعاون وطني واقليمي ودولي ، تترابط حلقاته وتتشابك محققة في الوقت ذاته توازن بين اهمية المكافحة وفعاليتها من جهة ، وموجبات حماية السيادة الوطنية والاقتصاد الوطني من جهة اخرى . 

وبناء هكذا استراتيجية يتعين ان يعتمد على خبرات وكفاءات بحثية وعلمية وعملية من مختلف القطاعات تحقق القدرة على الاحاطة بمختلف ابعاد المسألة ، القانونية والفنية والادارية ، وهو اطار يجيد معرفة الواقع ويتميز بسعة الاطلاع على عالم ما وراء الحدود ، فيستفيد من الانشطة المتخذة في دول اخرى وفي النظم المقارنة دون ان يغفل الخصائص الذاتية للمجتمع المحلي وللاطار الاقليمي الذي تتبع له الدولة . 

فاذا تحقق وجود مثل هذه الاستراتيجية كان من الواجب ان ننتقل الى اليات تنفيذها ، وهو ما يستتبع استثمار كل جهد او اطار وطني وعربي وعالمي ، وتنفيذ الاستراتيجيات يتحقق لاتخاذ التدابير التشريعية القوانين او الانظمة او التعليمات ) وابرام اتفاقيات التعاون الثنائية والاقليمية والدولية ، وتنفيذ برامج التوعية العامة ، وتنفيذ برامج التأهيل والتدريب للاشخاص والجهات التي تنيط به الاستراتيجية مهمة المكافحة او الرقابة على الانشطة المالية او مهمة الاخبار عن الانشطة المشكوك بها ، ويمثل الاطار التدريبي والتأهيلي احد اهم روافع فعالية انشطة المكافحة ، فلا قيمة للتدليل الارشادي النظري او للاستراتيجية المفرغة على الاوراق او للقوانين المحفوظة بين دفتي كتاب اذا لم تتحقق للمرتبطين بها قدرة التنفيذ العملي لمحتواها ، ويتمتد التدريب الى موظفي المؤسسات المالية والمصرفية بمختلف مراتبهم ووظائفهم والى جهات الضابطة العدلية والقضائي والقانون والى الجهات الحكومية وجهات القطاع الخاص في ان معا . 

عندما كان الاستيلاء على المال هدف لعصابات السطو ، سؤل احد اشهر مجرمي عمليات السطو في امريكا عن سبب استهدافه للبنوك ، فقال انه هناك توجد النقود ، ومع تغيير النمط الجرمي من عمليات السطو التقليدية الى جرائم اصحاب الياقات البيضاء وتحديدا الجرائم الاقتصادية وجرائم الكمبيوتر ، سؤل احد اشهر ( الهاكرز) عن سبب استهدافه البنوك ايضا ، فقال انها مخزن للبيانات المالية ، ولو عاد الزمان وسألنا ال كابون عن سبب استهدافه المصارف في انشطة غسيل اموال المافيا لقال انها المدخل الى دمج المال القذر بالاموال المشروعة . 





*. الاستراتيجيات المصرفية لمكافحة جرائم غسيل الاموال* 

	سلوكيات لازمة لمواجهة خطر غسيل الاموال 

لدى المصارف عادة ادلة توجيهية بشان انشطة غسيل الاموال والمسائل المتعين ملاحظتها وايلاؤها الاهتمام واخضاعها لمزيد من الفحص والتدقيق عند حصولها من قبل احد الزبائن ، ومهم الاشارة هنا ان هذه الادلة التوجيهية التي تصدر عن منظمات وهيئات مصرفية وتنظيمية وقانونية لا تتضمن عادة كافة الانشطة والوسائل نظرا لتسارع وتنامي وتغير انشطة غسيل الاموال الجرمية ، ونظرا ايضا لان هذه الادلة لا تكون بعيدة ايضا عن ايدي غاسلي الاموال ومنظماتهم الجرمية .وليس المقام لاعادة استعراض هذه القواعد والتوجيهات فهي متوفرة بين ايدي المصرفيين ، لكننا نقف على اكثر السلوكيات اهمية في سياسة الحماية من غسيل الاموال خاصة تلك التي تظهر في البيئة المصرفية العربية اكثر من غيرها .

	لا تهاون في التثبت من شخص العميل وخاصة الاشخاص المعنوية 

اول واهم عنصر من عناصر ضمان عدم الوقوع في منزلقات انشطة غسيل الاموال ، عدم تهاون المصرف في التوثق من شخص العميل وتحديدا لدى بدء التعامل ، واذا كانت المصارف العربية تولي اهتماما بشان الاشخاص الطبيعية فان اهتمامها ليس بذات القدر بشان الاشخاص المعنوية وتحديدا الشركات والمؤسسات والجمعيات ، مع ان الخطر في الغالب قد يكون لدى هذه الفئة ، ان الشركات الوهمية او مؤسسات وشركات وجمعيات المواجهة احد اهم وسائل غاسلي الاموال ، وقد لوحظ في السنوات الاخيرة اتجاه عريض نحو فتح حسابات لشركات اجنبية غير مقيمة او لشركات اشخاص ( وطنيين ) منشاة في الخارج او المناطق الحرة او غيرها بالاكتفاء بوثائق غير كافية لمعرفة البنك لعمياه بالشكل المطلوب ، والاخطر التجاوز في احيان كثيرة عن عناصر هامة للتوثق ، صحيح ان البنوك تتطلب وثائق مصدقة ، لكن كثيرا من السلوكيات تتجاوز اهمية التوثق من حقيقة وجود الشخص المعنوي ، مكتفية بالظاهر غالبا ، مع ان اهم ما دربت عليه المؤسسات المصرفية ان معرفة الزبون تتطلب معرفة سياسة عمله ونطاق نشاطه وليس معرفة شخصه فحسب .

	الحذر من العميل الذي يخفي المعلومات او يقدم معلومات غير كافية 

هذه القاعدة تعرفها المؤسسات المصرفية ، لكنها في الحقيقة وفي الواقع العملي متجاوز عنها كثيرا ، لقد اظهرت الدراسات التحليلية لتقارير انشطة غسيل الاموال العالمية ان اكبر صفقات غسيل الاموال كان يمكن كشفها من قبل البنك بمجرد ملاحقة ما يظهر من عدمك دقة العميل في تزويد البنك بالمعلومات ، سواء المتعلقة بشخصه او عمله او نشاطه ، وليس معنى ذلك ان الزبون المتحفظ محل للشك ، لكننا هنا نقف امام ملاحظة قد تمثل مدخلا اساسيا للحماية ، فالزبون الممتنع عن تزويد معلومات بخصوص غرض العمل و عناصر الائتمان او عن مراكز العمل او غيرها مما تتطلبه الاعمال والخدمات المصرفية قد يخفي حقيقة ما تستلزم سيرها والتوقف عندها .

	نشاطات غسيل الاموال عادة ما تغاير الانشطة التي من اجلها بدا التعامل 

تنبه الادلة الارشادية عادة الى وجوب اخذ الحذر من تغير انشطة الزبائن ومن الانشطة التي لا تتلاءم مع اعمالهم الاعتيادية ، وتتطلب التدقيق فيها ، وهذه في الحقيقة مشكلة في البيئة العربية ، البيئة التي يسعى ذوي المال فيها الى اصطياد كل فرصة لتحقيق الدخل بسبب عدم وضوح معالم الانشطة الاستثمارية وتارجح المشاريع بين الفشل والنجاح واتجاهات التغيير، لكن هذا الواقع لا يمنع البنك من الوقوف على انشطة زبونه ، مثل ورود او صدور حوالات - خاصة بالوسائل الالكترونية - بمبالغ كبيرة دون وضوح مصدرها او من مصدر لا يتواءم مع طبيعة نشاط العميل ، او اتجاه العميل الى تمويل صفقات او مشاريع بشكل مفاجيء تغاير انشطته التمويلية.

	اعتماد سياسة التقارير الدورية حول النشاط المصرفي وتحليل مخرجاتها .

تعلم البنوك ان ثمة عددا كبيرا من التقارير تستوجبها انشطة الاشراف على العمل المصرفي واخرى تتطلبها الادلة التوجيهية لمكافحة غسيل الاموال ، ويلاحظ في البيئة العربية انه وان كان ثمة التزام بتنظيم هذه التقارير بانواعها لكن ثمة ايضا استهانة بسياسات تحليلها واستظهار النتائج منها ومواصلة قراءة التغيرات الواقعية بين تغيير واخر ، وفي هذا الاطار فان تقارير الايداعات والسحوبات وتقارير النقد الخارجي والمقاصة وتقارير الحوالات مع بيان مصادرها وتحديدا البنك الاول الذي استلم النقد من العميل ، وتقارير الائتمان والاقراض  وغيرها تساهم فيحال قراءتها المتفحصة التحليلية من المصرفيين الخبراء على كشف العمليات المريبة وعلى الاقل تحديد الموضع الذي يحتاج توثيقا وفحصا اكثر من غيره ومن ثم التحرك الفوري اذا ماتبين وجود فعل غير مشروع .

هذه السلوكيات الادبية ، حزء يسير مما تتضمنه عادة الادلة التوجيهية الموجودة بين ايدي المصرفيين ، لكن التساؤل ، لماذا هذه السلوكيات الاربعة دون غيرها ؟ انها مسالة تتصل بما يظهره واقع النشاط المصرفي العربي ، اذ قد لا تكون السلوكيات الاخرى ذات اثر في ظل رقابة البنك الداخلية وفي ظل سياساته العملية وكذلك في ظل انشطة الاشراف والرقابة من البنك المركزي .





حالات عملية 

-	في احد البنوك ، لاحظ احد الموظفين ، ان عميلا لبنك وهو وسيط مجوهرات قد اودع مبلغا ضخما في فترة قصيرة لا تتفق مع عمله الاعتيادي ، وليتوثق من صحة ملاحظته قام بتحليل كشف حساب ايداعاته ولاحظ حركة الحساب فتاكد ان ايداع 25 مليون دولار خلال ثلاثة اشهر امر غير اعتيادي في نشاط هذا العميل ، فقام العميل بملء استمارة الرقابة على حسابات العميل التي يتطلبها القانون عند زيادة الايداعات عن المبلغ المقرر قانونا واضافة لذلك ابلغ جهات التحقيق المختصة . وفعلا ادى ذلك الى كشف واحدة من اكبر عمليات غسيل الاموال على مدى سنتين تقوم بها منظمة جرمية ، بلغت المبالغ المغسولة فيها نحو 1,2 مليار دولار ، وتبين ان المشاركين فيها نحو 127 شخصا جرى القاء القبض عليهم وجرى ملاحقة احد المصارف الكولومبية لضلوعه في هذا النشاط وعلى اثر عمليات الملاحقة تم ضبط اكثر من طن من المخدرات حيث ظهر ان مصدر الاموال القذرة هي انشطة المخدرات .
-	في عملية مصرفية معقدة ، جرى ادانة اثنين من كبار موظفي احد البنوك في لوكسمبورغ وتسعة من موظفي المصرف اضافة الى 75 شخصا آخر في عدد من البلاد التي شملتها العملية … هذه العملية كشفت اهمية ملاحظة الانشطة المريبة والمتغيرات التي تحصل على موظفي البنك ، وكشفت ايضا اهمية تقارير الاداء التي تظهر بشكل تفصيلي الانشطة العملية للمدراء مقيسة بصلاحياتهم .
     في هذه العملية ، التي هي في الحقيقة غسيل للاموال المتحصلة من المخدرات المبيعة في الولايات المتحدة ، كانت تجري عمليات التحويل النقدي للاموال او نقلها ماديا لتوضع في حسابات سرية في البنك ويجري التغطية على عمليات الايداع بتوقيع نماذج فارغة من كشوف رقابة الحسابات الخارجية ، ثم تجري عمليات تحويل جديد للاموال الى احد البنوك في بنما وغيرها من المصارف ويتم استعمال هذه النقود كودائع لضمان قروض او لشراء السندات وشهادات الايداع التي تستخدم ايضا لضمان قروض لدى بنوك اخرى ( طرف ثالث ) ثم تستخدم اموال القروض لتسلم الى مالكها الاخير ( الذي تبين انه في دولة اوروغواي ) ، ولم تقف عمليات الغسيل عند هذا الحد ، بل استخدمت الاموال في انشطة شرعية كشراء فنادق ومطاعم وعقارات واسهم مالية وغيرها .




* مدخل خطط البنوك لمكافح غسيل الاموال* 

ان القراءات النظرية لعشرات التقارير الدولية ، ومتابعة وسائل غسيل الاموال التي تعرضها الادلة التوجيهية ، تبقى المتطلب الاساسي للمعرفة بمخاطر هذا النشاط والياته ، لكنها قطعا لا تمثل الوسيلة الفاعلة لمكافحة هذه الانشطة .
المعرفة متطلب رئيسي ، ومصادره متوفرة للبنوك ، لكن غير المتوفر امتحان هذه المعرفة عمليا ، مع ان الخطورة تكمن في عدم تعميم البنوك لادلة المكافحة التوجيهية على كافة موظفيها وانحصارها في فئة الادارة العليا . وهو سلك خاطيء لان اكبر عمليات غسيل الاموال كشفت في الغالب من قبل موظفين حذقين لاحظوا انشطة مريبة سواء على الزبائن او اشخاص ادارات المصرف .
والامتحان العملي لقدرة المصرف على الاحاطة بانشطة الغسيل ، يتاتى من اخضاع الموظفين الى برامج تدريبية عملية تتناول تحليلا معقما لحالات تتصل بانشطة دوائر البنك المختلفة ، وهي حالات أما واقعية ازو افتراضية لكنها بالنتيجة حالات يمتحن فيها قدرة الموظف على التقاط مايسمى ( الحالة المريبة ) وقدرته سواء هو او جهة الاختصاص في البنك على تحليل هذه الحالة والتوثق من مدى حصول النشاط غير المشروع .

في احدى الانشطة التدريبية المهمة لحالات غسيل الاموال ، لفت انتباه احد المشاركين - وهو موظف برازيلي- الى وجود حالة شبيهة في المصرف الذي يعمل يعمل فيه ، وما ان عاد الى عمله شرع في تقصي الحالة وقدم بشانها - بعد جهد رقابي وتحليلي امتد لايام - تقريرا لادارة البنك ، وجرى اعطاءه الصلاحية للتعاون مع الجهة الرقابية للتوثق من نتائج التقصي ، وكانت مفاجاة للجميع ان يكشف جهد هذا الموظف عن محاولة للشروع في واحدة من اكبر عمليات غسيل الاموال احد اطرافها كبار المتنفذين من سياسيي العالم الثالث الذي سعى لاسباغ المشروعية على اموال تحصل عليها من انشطة النساء واستغلال الوظيفة . ان ما قام به هذا الموظف كان احد اهم العوامل لانشاء وحدة متخصصة في البنك لتحليل دراسة تقارير العمل ونماذج الرقابة المالية ودراسة تحليل تقارير النقد الاجنبي ونشاط الاشخاص غير المقيمين بشكل رئيس.

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاستاذه / مى 
موضوع قيم ومعلومات مفيده جدا 
اشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع 
تقبلى دائما ارق تحياتى*

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا مي على الموضوع الرائع..
أحيانا لما بزور بعض المحلات.. بحس إنها مش شغالة وبسأل ازاي الناس مع تكلفة المحلات الغالية دي عايشة.. بحس انها أوكار لغسيل الأموال، وكإنها واجهة شرعية تخدع الناس بانها مصدر دخل، والدخل الأصلي حاجة تانية .

----------


## lost

اسكندرانى 


شكرا على تشجيعك الدائم لى

----------


## lost

عبدو  باشا

موضوع المحلات اللى مش شغالة مش لازم تكون  واجهة لغسيل اموال ممكن  بيكون فيه تعاملات  تجارية ليست معروفة بالنسبة للزبائن  العاديين   
انا كنت فى الازهر  شوفت محل  مافيهوش غير بضاعة قليلة جدا  ومحل شكله غلبان جدا ومش بشوف عنده زبائن  ولكنى فؤجئت ان صاحبه مليونير  وعنده محلات تانية كتير  فى شرك واركيديا مول  واستخدامه للمحل ده على انه مكان بيدير  منه اعماله واتفقاته مع بقية تجار الجملة فى الازهر .
وعلى مااعتقد ان المحلات الغالية اللى مش شغالة وبتحس انها منظر بس اعتقد  انه من السهل اوى كشفها  من خلال السجلات التجارية  والضرائب وغيرها  ان كانت فعلا واجهة لغسيل اموال  .

واظن ان اللى بيلعب فى  غسيل الاموال اكيد غرضه الربح  وغرضه برده انه ماينكشفش  فلازم يدخل  فى  مشروعات ناجحة   مش مجرد محل كبير  .

شكرا لك يا عبد الرحمن

----------


## lost

مركز بحوث الشرطة : إدارة البورصة بشكل خاطئ من أسباب تفشى ظاهرة غسيل الأموال 




كتب : رضا عوض


لاشك أن جرائم غسيل الأموال من الجرائم الجديدة على المجتمع المصرى والتى لم يتم وضع قانون لها الا منذ عامين فقط، بعد أن استشرى هذا النوع من الجرائم، كما بدأت بعض المراكز البحثية فى الاهتمام بمتابعة جرائم غسيل الأموال، هذا ما فعله مركز بحوث الشرطة للبحوث والدراسات عندما أصدر العميد محمد عبد اللطيف فرج مساعد مدير المركز دراسة بعنوان عمليات تجريم غسيل الاموال فى مصر والأنظمة المقارنة.


وقد بدأت الدراسة بتعريف كلمة غسيل الأموال حيث أكدت أنه ظهرت العديد من التعريفات منها انها مجموعة من العمليات المالية المتداخلة لاخفاء المصدر غير المشروع واظهارها فى صورة أموال متحصلة من مصدر مشروع أو هى العملية التى يتم بمقتضاها ادخال الأرباح  المتولدة عن التجارة الحرام المنطوية على الجرائم فى النظام المالى وبعد تلك العملية يصبح من الصعب التعرف على مصادر هذه الأموال أو تلك العملية التى يتم بمقتضاها تسجيل الأرباح المتولدة عن العمنليات ذات النشاط الاجرامى والأنشطة غير المشروعة بشكل مشروع داخل النظام المالى بحيث يصبح من الصعب التعرف على المصادر الاصلية لهذه الاموال ومن ثم يمكن انفاقها واستثمارها فى اغراض مشروعة.


وأكدت الدراسة على أن مصادر غسيل الأموال ناتجة عن نشاط بعض العمليات الاجرامية مثل تجارة المخدرات، تجارة الاثار والدعارة وتجارة السلاح، وجرائم الاعضاء البشرية، وجرائم التزييف، وان كانت المخدرات تمثل النسبة الاكبر لجرائم غسيل الأموال فى مصر، وقد كشفت الدراسة عن أساليب غسيل الأموال وهى أن غاسلوا الأموال القذرة يقومون بايداع أموالهم لدى أى بلد خارجى متوافر فيه العديد من المزايا والتى تتمثل فى عدم وجود ضرائب على الدخل مع انعدام الرقابة على البنوك وسهولة تأسيس أو شراء الشركات والاستقرار السياسى والنقدى، مع توافر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة، كما يلجأ غاسلوا الأموال الى الفواتير المزورة والتىتتم من عمليات التصدير والاستيراد ويقوم صاحب الأموال القذرة بانشاء أو شراء محل تجارى يجلب منه الأموال ويقوم بنفس الشئ فى البلد التى تودع الأموال فيه وتتمثل عملية غسيل الأموال فى هذه الحالة من شراء أو بيع السلع والخدمات عن طريق عمليات صورية.


وأشارت الدراسة الى أن الصفقات النقدية تعد أحد وسائل غسيل الأموال فى مصر، وذلك عن طريق تحوةيل العملة المحلية الضعيفة المتجمعة من الأعمال غير المشروعة إلى ذهب ومجوهرات أو أصول ليمكن بيعها فى الخارج مقابل العملات الأجنبية القوية وايداعها فى البلد الأجنبى نفسه حيث تقوم بشراء السيارات الباهظة القيمة أو القطعة الفنية النادرة نقدا بدون الابلاغ لمعرفة المصدر الحقيقى للأموال.


ولم يكن الانترنت بعيدا عن هذا النوع من الجرائم حيث يلعب دورا كبيرا فى تسهيل عمليات غسيل الأموال، وبعد الانترنت أحدث وسيلة لغسيل الأموال المشبوهة خاصة وانه أسهل استخداما وأيسر فى التعامل مع البنوك بضغطة زر تفتح افاقا واسعة للدخول فى حسابات وأنشطة مالية ومصرقية فى أيد جهة أو مؤسسة، كما يتم استغلال أعمال البورصة فى غسيل الأموال حيث أصبحت أسواق المال العالمية منفتحة على بعضها البعض مع الغاء القيود على حركة وانتقال رأس المال فيما بينها فقد يؤدى ذلك الى التشجيع البعض على القيام بعمليات غسيل الاموال الناتجة عن أعمال غير مشروعة عن طريق تحويل هذه الاموال من الداخل الى الخارج لتوظيفها فى اسواق المال العالمية الخارج ثم يقوم باعادتها مرة أخرى فى صورة قانون، وقد يقوم البعض الاخر بالتحويل من الخارج الى الداخل لتوظيفها فى سوق المال المصرى فى الداخل مستغلين الاتجاه المتسارع للحكوةمة نحو تنشيط بورصة الأوراق المالية المصرية وحرية دخول وخروج الاموال من والى البلاد حيث تتم هذه العملية مرارا وتكرارا مما ينطوى على عملية غسيل الأموال.


وقد أفردت الدراسة مساحة واسعة عرضت فيها مراحل غسيل مصر حيث ذكرت بأن أول العمليات هى الايداع لدى البنوك حيث تعد هذه المرحلة طرف أساسى فى العملية، كما يعد التوظيف هو المرحلة الثانية والتى تعنى استثمار الأموال الناتجة فى نشاط غير مشروع سواء فى صورة ايداعات بالبنوك أو المؤسسات المالية أو شراء مؤسسة مالية تجارية لها نشاطها المشروع أو شراء أسهم أو ضمانات، كما يسعى مجرموا غسيل الأموال إلى التمويه وهى مثل حصيلة الاموال غير المشروعة عن مصدرها من خلال مجموعة من العمليات المكالية ويطلق عليها مرحلة التشطير أى انه يتم اخفاء طبيعة هذه الاموال عن طريق العديد من التحويلات سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية لايجاد العديد من الطبقات التى يصعب الوصول إلى منشئها الأصلى.


ثم تأتى مرحلة الدمج التى يعاد فيها ضخ الاموال التى تم غسلها فى الاقتصاد مرة أخرى كأموال عادية سليمة، وتكتسب مظهر قانونى وذلك بأن تشترك الاموال الناشئة عن الفعل المشروع فى مشروع تجارى أخر يعرف عنه مشروعيته ومشروعية مصدر رأسماله بحيث يصعب الفقصل بين المال المتحصل من مصدر غير مشروع والمال المتحصل من مصدر شرعى وبالتالى يعاد ظهور الاموال غير المشروعة التى تم غسلها مختلفة ومندمجة فى النظام الشرعى.


وقد تحدثت الدراسة عن الآثار السلبية لغسيل الاموال اشارت الى أن انتشار هذه العملية يؤدى الى احداث خلل فى البنية الاجتماعية للدولة حيث تعمل على زيادة الفجوة بين الاغنياء والفقراء فى المجتمع ويتمثل ذلكم فى سوء توزيع الدخل القومى، اذ يتم تحويل الدخول من الطبقات الفقيرة المنتجة والتى تزداد فقرا الى الطبقات الغنية الغير منتجة التى تزداد ثراءا، كما انها تساعد على انتشار الفساد الوظيفى وجرائم الذمم اضافة الى انعدام الولاء، كما أن هذه الاموال تتصف بنها تلهث وراء الربح السريع وليس وراء المنفعة والقيمة الانتاجية المضافة التى ترتبط بالاستثمارات المنتجة والتى تساهم بشكل فعال فى خلق فرص عمل جديدة للمواطنين مما يعنى انها تساعد على تفاقم البطالة.


أما من الناحية الاقتصادية فانها تؤدى إلى منافسة غير متكافئة مع المستثمر المصرى والاجنبى، كما انها تؤثر على اسعار الفائدة وسعر الصرف وتؤدى الى انتقال رؤوس الأموال من الدولة ذات السياسات الاقتصادية الجيدة ومعدلات العائد المرتفع الى الدولة ذات السياسات الاقتصادية الفقيرة، ومعدلات العائد المنخفضة مما يضر بمصداقية الاسس الاقتصادية المتعارف عليها. كما ان غسيل الاموال يؤثر على استقرار اسواق المال الدولية ولهذه الاسواق الرسمية علاوة على انها تؤدى الى تخفيض قيمة العملة الوطنية ورفع اسعار السلع، كما يترت بعلى انتشار هذه الجريمة الى حدوث سيولة محلية بشكل لا يتناسب مع الزيادة فى انتاج السلع والخدمات الامر الذى يؤدى إلى المساهمة فى حدوث ضغوط تضخمية فى اقتصاد الدولة مما يترتب عليه تدهور القوة الشرائيل للنقود.


أما عن الآثار السلبية فان بعض هذه الاموال يؤدى إلى تمويل التنظيمات الارهابية للقيام بعملياتهم وجرائمهم التخريبية وزعزعة الأمن والاستقرار اضافة الى استقدامهم الاعلام لقلب الحقائق وتشويه صورة الدولة من الداخل، بل أن بعض أصحاب هذه الأموال القذرة يشاركون فى المجالس النيابية والشعبية الأمر الذى يتمتعون معه بحصانة.


وقد ربطت الدراسا بين سرية الحسابات المصرفية وبين عمليات غسيل الاموال حتى انه صورة فى مصر القرار الجمهورى رقم 205 لسنة 90 المعدل بالقانون رقم 97 لسنة 92 بشأن سرية الحسابات بالبنوك قد ربط الكثيرون بين صدور قانون سرية الحسابات وبين تصاعد المخاوف من عمليات غسيل الاموال فى مصر، ومع ذلك اشارت الدراسة على أنه يجب التأكيد على أن القانون قد أقر فى الواقع قاعدة عمل بها العرف المصرفى دائما وهى ان الاصل هو الحفاظ على سرية الحسابات.


غير انه برغم كل هذه السرية التى اطلقها القانون الا انها ليست مطلقة بدون حدود بل تم وضع ضوابط تساعد عند الحاجة الى كشف نشاط غير مشروع مثلما حدث فى 1992عندما أصدر النائب العام تعديل القانون يحق له الاطلاع على حسابات أو ودائع أو أمانات العملاء.


وأشارت الدراسة الى تزايد نشاط غسيل الاموال سنويا فى مصر مع تزايد حركة النشاط الاقتصادى والانفتاح المالى والاقتصادى محليا وعالميا، وقد اهتمت المنظمات الدولية والاقليمية والدولية المتقدمة فى معظم دول العالم بمواجهة هذه الظاهرة على كافة المحاور التشريعية والمالية والقضائية والأمنية، وقد بذلت مصر جهودا كبيرا لوقف النشاط المتزايد لغسيل الأموال فى مصر.


كما ربطت الدراسة بين قانون الكسب غير المشروع وعمليات غسيل الأموال فى أن كثير من هذه العمليات يشارك فيها بعض الموظفين العاملين فى البنوك العامة والأجهزة الحكومية ذات الصلة بالمعاملات المالية والاقتصادية الخارجية مقابل عمولات ورشاوى تتجه لحسابات سرية خاصة بهم فى الخارج، على ان يتم تحويلها على دفعات فيما بعد أو عودتها الى البلاد بشكل فى حالة استمرار الموظف العام فى عمله يمكن سؤاله عن مصدر الاموال أو الثروات التى يتملكها والتى لا تتناسب مع راتبه

----------


## amr emam

موضوع ممتاز  مى  

واضح انك مهتمه جدا  بالموضوعات الاقتصاديه

اسمحى لى بالمشاركه 

اصطلاحان جديدان في عالم الاقتصاد، ولهما مدلولان متقاربان، يختلفان في منطوقهما، ويلتقيان في مفهومها. 

وقبل أن نأتي على توضيح كل واحد منهما، يقتضينا البحث أن نأتي إلى التطورات التي ظهرت في عالم الاقتصاد، بعد هذه الضخامة من الرساميل التي تضيق بها الخزائن وتقفز عن مستوى الحسابات. 

لقد ظهر الفساد في عالم الاقتصاد، وأخذ أشكالاً متعددة وأساليب متنوعة من التزييف والاختلاس والسرقة والمتاجرة بالمخدرات والرقيق الأبيض والمتاجرة بالبغاء والرشاوى، فكثرت الأرصدة المشبوهة في دنيا المال والمحرمة حسب قوانينهم؛ منها ما يسمى الأموال القذرة، والأموال المحرمة وهكذا. بحيث يصعب إدخالها إلى البنوك ووضعها في حسابات سرية وبأسماء نظيفة. 

1) غسيل الأموال: 
إن شيوع المخدرات، وانتشارها، والتهافت على تناولها جعل منها سوقاً رائجة، تدر أرباحاً خيالية، وهي وإن كانت تعتمد على مغامرات تقوم بها مافيات متخصصة إلاّ أنها أخيراً تستقر في أسواق معينة لتباع بالقطاعي (المفرق) ليسهل تناولها يومياً من قبل المدمنين عليها. 

فأصبح لها أسواق خاصة موصوفة للزبائن فقط. فيجري بيعها يومياً قطعاً متفرقة، وهذا يستلزم أن تتناولها الأيدي البائعة والمشترية قطعاً صغيرة مستخرجة من أغلفتها، وعندئذٍ يكون لها روائح معينة تلصق بأيدي بائعيها كما تلتصق هذه الروائح تلقائياً بالأموال المدفوعة ثمناً لها، وما إن يأتي آخر النهار إلا وهناك كميات كبيرة من الورق النقدي، وكلها لها روائح معروفة، فلا يستطيع أصحابها إرسالها إلى البنوك وهي على هذا الحال، فيقومون بعملية غسيل لها وتنظيفها من هذه الروائح حتى لا ينكشف سرها. 

أما عملية الغسيل هذه فتكون بوسائل معروفة لديهم لا تؤثر على هذه الأوراق النقدية. فإما أن يكون الغسيل بعملية تبخير، أو ببعض المواد المزيلة لروائحها ولا تؤثر عليها. وعندئذٍ وفي أواخر الدوام يدفعونها إلى حساباتهم في البنوك دون أية شبهة تطالهم. فهو في حقيقته غسيل بمعنى الكلمة، ولكن بوسائل معينة مخصصة لهذا الغرض، هذا هو واقع غسيل الأموال من حيث دلالة منطوق الكلمة. 

هذا في بدايات استعمال هذا الاصطلاح (غسيل الأموال) أي إزالة الروائح القذرة عن هذه الأموال حتى لا يتعرف على مصدرها ويشتبه في أنها ناتجة عن مصادر المخدرات ونحوها. ثم تطور (غسيل الأموال) ليصبح مدلوله يعني استعمال وسائل مالية وحيل خادعة لإضفاء الشرعية والقانونية على هذه الأموال المكتسبة من مصادر قذرة غير مشروعة. 
وهكذا أصبح (غسيل الأموال) بمعنى (تبييض الأموال) وصار الاصطلاحان بمعنى واحد. 

2) تبييض الأموال: 
إن كلمة غسيل الأموال وكلمة تبييض الأموال يلتقيان في دلالة مفهومهما. وهذا يعني استخدام حيل ووسائل وأساليب للتصرف في أموال مكتسبة بطرق غير مشروعة، وغير قانونية، لإضفاء الشرعية والقانونية عليها. وهذا يشمل الأموال المكتسبة من الرشوة والاختلاسات والغش التجاري وتزوير النقود، ومكافآت أنشطة الجاسوسية. 
هذه الظاهرة الخبيثة هي ولا شك إحدى ثمار العولمة الاقتصادية التي يروج لها الغرب. 

فاصطلاح غسيل الأموال، وتبييض الأموال اصطلاح عصري
وهو بديل للاقتصاد الخفي أو الاقتصاديات السوداء أو اقتصاديات الظل.
وهو كسب الأموال من مصادر غير مشروعة، وأحياناً يتم خلط هذه الأموال الحرام بأموال أخرى حلال،
واستثمارها في أنشطة مباحة شرعاً وقانوناً لإخفاء مصدرها الحرام والخروج من المساءلة القانونية، بعد تضليل الجهات الأمنية والرقابية. 

فمن الأساليب التي يجري على أساسها غسيل هذه الأموال غير المشروعة التي يتم تحصيلها من عمليات السرقة وتسهيل الدعارة والرشوة وتهريب المخدرات وتهريب البشر والمتاجرة بالأطفال، ونوادي القمار أن يقوم أصحاب الأموال غير المشروعة هذه بإيداعها في بنوك أو تحويلها بين البنوك لدمجها مع الأموال المشروعة، وإخفاء مصادرها الأصلية. وقد يتم تحويل هذه الأموال من البنوك الداخلية إلى بنوك عالمية لها فروع كثيرة في العالم. ثم تقوم البنوك الخارجية نفسها بعملية تحويل أخرى للأموال عبر فروعها المختلفة، وبعد ذلك يقوم أصحابها بسحب أموالهم من البنوك لشراء الأراضي، أو المساهمة في شركات عابرة القارات. 

والدول التي ينتشر فيها الفساد بكثرة تكوّن بؤراً يكثر فيها غسيل الأموال 
وتتقدمها روسيا. وأشهر قضية غسيل أموال كان بطلها زوج ابنة الرئيس الروسي يلتسن.

حيث أشارت التقارير الاقتصادية إلى أنه قام بسرقة حوالي عشرة مليارات دولار من القروض الدولية الممنوحة لروسيا، وقام بغسلها في بنك أوف نيويورك الأميركي. وكشفت التحقيقات أن البنك الأميركي قام بتحويل هذه الأموال المسروقة إلى عشرات البنوك في العالم
ومن بينها بنوك في روسيا. 

الإحصاءات والتقارير الاقتصادية تؤكد أن ظاهرة غسيل الأموال تتصاعد بشكل مخيف خاصة في ظل العولمة الاقتصادية وشيوع التجارة الإلكترونية ـ الغسيل الإلكتروني يتم في دقائق أو ثوانٍ معدودة من أجل الإسراع في إخفاء هذه العمليات الإجرامية ـ 

وقد قدر خبراء الاقتصاد المبالغ المالية التي يتم غسلها سنوياً بترليون دولار، وهو ما يعادل 15? من إجمالي قيمة التجارة العالمية. 

ويقول خبراء اقتصاديون: إن البنوك السويسرية بها ما يتراوح بين ترليون وترليوني دولار من الأموال التي جاءت من مصادر محرمة. 

وذكر تقرير الأمم المتحدة مؤخراً أن سويسرا تحتل مرتبة متقدمة في الدول التي تستقبل الأموال المغسولة،
والتي تصل إلى (750) مليون دولار سنوياً. وتتقاسم بقية الكمية كل من لوكسمبورغ وإمارة موناكو والنمسا وجمهورية التشيك وأخيراً (إسرائيل). 

كما يشير صندوق النقد الدولي إلى أن (تايلاند) تتصدر قائمة من 68 دولة يتم فيها الغسيل الإلكتروني على نطاق واسع. 
إن ظاهرة تنامي الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر، وحرية حركة الأموال بين كافة الدول المتقدمة والنامية، وظاهرة التوسع في المضاربات المالية من خلال البورصات، ليجعل عملية غسيل الأموال تنمو وتتكاثر، ويجعل الكثير من البنوك تتسابق لتأخذ من هذه الظاهرة القذرة ما أمكن بالمراوغات والمخادعات، والالتفاف على القوانين أو أية إجراءات إدارية، وغالباً ما تتستر هذه العمليات وراء أسماء كبيرة لشركات أو مستثمرين. وكثيراً ما تتم مثل هذه العمليات في إندونيسيا وماليزيا وغيرهما من البلدان الإسلامية. 

إن مصطلح غسيل الأموال الذي ظهر على الساحة الاقتصادية الآن، وتفاقم بعد الحرب الباردة يعني القيام بتصرفات مالية مشروعة لمال اكتسب بطرق غير مشروعة، عن طريق استخدامه ولمرات عديدة، وفي جهات مختلفة، وبأساليب عدة وفي وقت قصير، عن طريق إيداعه كا قلنا سابقاً في بنوك خارجية، وإدخاله بطريقة مشروعة إلى البلاد، أو تدويره في شراء العقارات ثم رهنها والاقتراض بضمانها، أو تداوله في البورصات المحلية والعالمية، أو إنشاء شركات وهمية، وإثبات مروره باسمها. 
وذلك كله من أجل محاولة إخفاء المصدر غير المشروع للأموال، وتضليل أجهزة الأمن والرقابة للإفلات من العقوبات.
وهكذا:
فإن مصادر الأموال القذرة والمحرمة كثيرة منها: 
المخدرات زراعةً وصناعةً وبيعاً، الدعارة،
وتجارة الرقيق، والتهرب من الرسوم والضرائب، والرشوة، والعمولات الخفية،
والتربح من الوظيفة، ومن استغلال المناصب ومن التجسس والسرقات،
والاختلاس والابتزاز، ومن الغش التجاري، والاتجار بالسلع الفاسدة والمحرمة،
ومن التزوير في النقود والمستندات والوثائق والماركات والعلامات التجارية،
ومن المقامرات في أسواق البضاعة والمال العالمية ومن المعاملات الوهمية. 


وقد أظهرت المناقشات أن حجم تجارة غسيل الأموال يتراوح حالياً وفقاً لإحصائيات صندوق النقد الدولي ما بين (950) مليار دولار و(1.5) ترليون دولار. 

كما كشفت التقارير أن حجم الدخل المتحقق من تجارة المخدرات في العالم يصل إلى نحو (688) مليار دولار أميركي وأن (150) مليار دولار من هذه العمليات تحدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية و(5) مليارات في بريطانيا و(33) مليار في دول أوروبا و (500) مليار في بقية دول العالم. 

وأخيراً:
إذا غاب عامل تقوى الله، وترك التقيد بالحلال والحرام، وانفصل العمل عن الصلة بالله حين القيام به، ووضع الحساب في اليوم الآخر جانباً، وأصبح المال غاية لذاته، فلسوف تكون جميع المعاملات المالية والتجارية، ويكون القائمون عليها جميعاً يحاولون التحايل على القوانين والتستر عنها، وتصبح ظاهرة غسيل الأموال لا يتوانى عنها إلاّ من أقعدتهم قلة الحيلة فقط.


ده ملف باور بوينت فيه  الوثيقه الكامله للمحامى  يونس عرب

اضغط هنا 

عمرو امام

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
شكراُ لكِ lost 
موضوع جميل 
الى لقاء

----------

